

Hackers target Starbucks mobile users, steal from linked credit cards - T-A
https://bobsullivan.net/cybercrime/identity-theft/exclusive-hackers-target-starbucks-mobile-users-steal-from-linked-credit-cards-without-knowing-account-number/

======
MichaelCrawford
why does anyone pay with a mobile device? That really doesn't make a whole lot
of sense to me.

You can avoid being tracked by paying with cash.

Do you know why I don't fly on airplanes? It's not for the usual reason that
one is afraid, such as not understanding how wings generate lift.

It's because today's passenger jets are generally computerized. Not so much
because I fear computers, but because I fear computer programmers.

